# About time......



## Rick (Jan 1, 2010)

I was having a withdraw. Board was down all morning.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 1, 2010)

Ha. Me to


----------



## bassist (Jan 1, 2010)

Same.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

Me 4!!! :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed that too. Figured something was up.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 1, 2010)

Happened just before I checked it this morning...  Glad it's back up now...

What happened?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 1, 2010)

I had the same thing happen


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, same at me.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

I wrote Peter to complain, I mean tell him about it...




and he said, "I suspect the hosting company figured it was a good time to do some server back-ups."

I was at a loss of what to do all morning! :mellow: Had time to feed mantids though, hehe.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 4, 2010)

Good thing I was sleeping then


----------

